# 01 Altima Manual Transmission Mystery



## bigslurrp (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a 01 Altima 5sp rebuilt trans with new bearings and syncro's that when you go to shift into reverse it actually goes into second gear and gets stuck. the cause of this is that when the reverse idler gear raises and tries to mesh with the reverse gear, that is part of the 1-2 gear syncro, it actually pushes the syncro into second gear rather than mesh with the gear. The problem is that the gear selector rod is not in the 1-2 bracket which is now pushed up into second gear and there is no way to get it out of second except to open up the transmission. This is an intermittent problem but more than once is enough. It worked for a few days the last time until it did it again. I have pulled this trans three times now. 

My last thought is to replace the balls and springs in the shift control so that it will be harder to get into second gear. The balls and springs I am talking about are what hold the shift fork rods in place.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------

